# Official Celtics @ Bulls. Thursday February 12, 2004. FSChi,FSNE



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post predictions here.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Call me crazy, but the Bulls are due.

Bulls 108
Celtics 97


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Celtics suck with out O'Brian.


Bulls 88
Celtics 80


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Call me crazy, but the Bulls are due.
> 
> Bulls 108
> Celtics 97


you mean doo


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

We seem to have the Celts # as of late (past 2-3 seasons):

Bulls 98
Celtics 93

Curry 32, 12
Pierce 35, 6, 6


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................

Celts win

Celts 92
Bulls 87

Pierce scores 44


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bulls get this one

Bulls 80
Celtics 77

Welsh and Pierce with 22

Curry with 34


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

i'll go with a celts victory

Celts-99
bulls-91

eddy-23 and 4 boards.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bulls 95

Boston 89

EC 24,3


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Celtic -- 64
The Bull -- 58


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 98
celtics 92


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 98
celtics 91

eddy 30/7/2
tyson 12/10/2
jamal 16/3/6
kirk 8/3/12
antonio 6/12
eddie 14
jerome 6
marcus 6

pierce 37


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 92

Celtics 88


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

92-85 Bulls


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

Celtics 88
Bulls 85

Pierce with 25


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Can't stop, won't stop. Eddy with 27.

Bulls 97, Celtics 90.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 96
Celt 88


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how come this game isn't listed as being shown on league pass. wtf???


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









83

Leading Scorers:









31









24


Two teams in disarray. The way I'm going to win the ribs is: when in doubt, vote against the Bulls.

:yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The Celts have looked pretty dismal of late and even when they're playing solid ball we usually give them a good game, so I'll go with the Bulls this time. Curry really should have a good game vs. Boston's frontcourt. Pierce will probably go off, but we should let him get his and try to limit the rest of the team...ie try not to give up open 3s all night.

Bulls 100
Celts 87

Curry 27, 8rb
Pierce 30


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Finally, a game where I can pick the Bulls and not feel like I'm throwing the ribs out the window.

Bulls 92
Celtics 86


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

96









89


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

BULLS 102

CELTICS 90

EDDY CURRY: 30pts, 12reb, 4ast

PAUL PIERCE: 42pts, 13reb, 8ast

Eddy should have his best game of the year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> how come this game isn't listed as being shown on league pass. wtf???


ok. nevermind. they have it listed. whew.

*BULLS 102
CELTICS 89*


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

BULLS 105

CELTICS 77


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

BUlls 98
celtics82


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Celtics are 12-13 on the road. They are actually better on the read than they are at home. 23-30 all together. 

Celtics 91-bulls 88. 

This is another winnable game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Celtics 99
Bulls 96


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 92
Celtics 85

Very winnable game because the Celtics have been stinking up the standings. Curry will have a nice game inside for the Bulls and Pierce will have a nice game outside for the Celts.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Is it possible for Tyson to log 30 minutes?


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

bulls 93 
celts 88


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

CELTICS 99
Bulls 97 OT


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 91
Celtics 87

Curry 28
Pierce 26


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Celtics 98
Bulls 95

Curry 24


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Are we that bad?

Bulls 93
Celtics 81


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Just like the Iliad and the Odyssey - I'm a Homer!

Bulls 96
Celts 88

(Actually, this is a winnable game!)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Really tough game to call.

Celtics 97
Bulls 92
Pierce 30


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

pfffff... I really don't know. bulls should be favorite for a game like this, but with their consistency... wtf! I'm a bulls fan. let's go with my team! (and I want them to win even more as usual: I picked skiles as a coach on virtual gm  )

bulls 92
celts 91

eddy 23, 9
not a pretty game, good team effort, and clutch play by my man jamal


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I expect the Bulls to play much better after that absolutely miserable showing Tuesday, which was one of the worst games I've ever been to (I've said that more than once this season).

Bulls - 101
Celts - 89

Eddy continues his good scoring run w/ 28.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Celts 90
Bulls 84


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ahhh damit this is difficult

Celtics 89 Bulls 86


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chowder 91
Deep Dish 88

Pierce almost gets a triple double


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Tough one to call. I guess I will go with the Bulls again *shrug*

Bulls 90
celts 83


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls disappointed me big time in their last meeting against the Celtics a month ago. We were coming off a solid road win against the Knicks and everybody in here was on a HIGH....but they choked in the 2nd half against an average Celtics team @ the UC, on WGN, and it was Saturday night! Not falling for that again.

Celtics 95
Bulls 91


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 90
Celtics 78


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 88
Boston 84


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Celtics - 95


Bulls - 83



Curry - 23
King Davis - 30


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Celtics 96.
Bulls 87.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Celtics 95
Bulls 93


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 90
Celtics 83


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard Vin Baker had to play against the Bulls in order for him to save his contract.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 92
Celtics 90


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 90
Celtics 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21 pts 6.1 rebounds 57% last few games. Eddy Curry

Bulls have out rebounded their opponent the last five games.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Did you guys just see that "Dear Greg Maddux" ATA add? WTF, that was great! Has anyone seen that before?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lineups:

Mihm
Welsch
Blount
Pierce
James


Davis
Williams
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win the tip

Foul on Mihm. 

JYD misses, James rebounds

Mihm dunks. 2-0 

Crawford misses, james rebounds

Mihm misses, JYD rebounds

Curry is fouled by Welsch. 
curry misses both ft

Mihm over curry for two. 4-0

Hinrich misses a three, James rebounds. 

James a one on three scores and is fouled.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I can't believe that the Celts are getting our bigs in foul trouble. Chris Mihm?

Alright Jamal!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

james ft is good 7-0

AD misses, pierce rebounds

Pierce all the way to the rim and AD called for blocking foul. Two fouls on AD
Pierce misses first ft
8-0

defensive 3 seconds on Mark Blount
Jamal ft, 8-1

Hinrich hits a three. 8-4

Welsch scores. 10-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pierce steal

Welsch misses blount rebounds

Crawford misses pierce rebounds. 

Blount steals. 

Crawford scores and is fouled(I left out a play)Foul on Mihm
10-7 Boston

M Blount misses. JYD rebounds

Curry is fouled. McCarty foul
10-8
10-9

OOB to Boston. 

Blount Dunks and is fouled. 12-9 C Blount foul
13-9

Blount misses, Boston rebounds. 

Pierce hits 15-9

t/o bulls 6:45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston 60%, Bulls 22%. 

Bulls 4 rebounds, Boston 8

Curry misses, rebound boston(james)

Pierce loses ball oob. 

Curry makes jump hook. 15-11

James miss, rebound Chandler

Jamal scores 15-13


Welsch hits a jumper and is fouled. JYD foul 17-13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welsch misses ft

Curry throws ball OOB

M Blount hits 19-13

Curry scores 19-15

Blount scores. No help defense. 21-15

Funk: Skiles is furious. Said this is as unhappy as he has seen him. No help defense whatsoever. 

Robinson hits. 21-17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount is blocked by chandler.

Robinson misses Welsch reb

McCarty misses, M blount reb.

McCarty misses curry rebounds. 

Hinrich hits a three. 21-20

James is blocked by Curry

Crawford layup!! 22-21 Bulls. 2:31 t/o


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and whoever said kirk never passes the ball to jamal?

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 47%, Boston 50%

Hinrich 6 pts 4 assists. 

Crawford 8 

Curry 6 and two rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis misses Ricky Robinson rebounds

Chandler scores 24-21

Davis hits for two. 24-23

Crawford hits for three. 27-23

Davis misses rebound Chandler

Blount misses,. pierce rebounds

Hinrich fouls McCarty
27-24
27-25

Robinson hits! 29-25

Banks misses, Chandler taps to Blount

Blount misses, Hinrich rebounds. Crawford misses Celtics rebounds. 


Funk and Wennington both said Boston went right at Jamal on their offensive end of the court. First with Pierce, then james.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Is there a reason blount gets taking jump shots. He is 0 for 4 and 2 of his last ten. Please stop you are killing me.

Blount should be cut.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has three shots in 10 minutes. 

Hinrich steals

Crawford misses a three. Crawford rebounds and Kirk hits a three! 32-25

Blount misses Mccarty rebounds blount misses again. C Blount rebounds

C Blount hits. 34-25

Blount steals. 

Chandler dunks!! 36-25

Who are these players??? T/o boston.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 52%, Boston 40

Crawford 11, Hinrich 9. 

Bulls have only 2 t/o so far!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Is there a reason blount gets taking jump shots. He is 0 for 4 and 2 of his last ten. Please stop you are killing me.
> 
> Blount should be cut.
> ...


that's what I thought. but this year he hasn't been too bad. 

Right when you say that, he hits a 17 footer at the buzzer.

Erob continuing his shooting nice. I like this rhythm the Bulls are in.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone notice Skiles didnt kill the Bulls momentum by subbing Kirk or jamal at the end of the 1st quarter ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount blocked by Chandler, Rebound chandler

Robinson hits. 38-25 bulls

R Davis hits 38-27. Jamal off of him too much(Wennington)

Blount hits 40-27

McCarty offensive foul against Hinrich. 

Curry loses ball. 

Mihm is blocked by Curry, mihm tips it in. 40-29

Blount misses. Blount rebounds. Hinrich for three!! 43-29

Davis is blocked but Jamal fouled him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis ft. misses the first one
misses second 

JYD gets ball

Jamal hits a three!! 46-29

Davis scores 46-31

Curry scores on hook shot! 48-31 

JYD fouls. Celtics ball

Holding foul on Curry.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I don;t want to jinx the Bulls but are they actually winning??


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Who is this team Im watching ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JC is going at a 30-point, 10-assist clip, and KH is one assist away from a double-double in the first half.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Does Hinrich really have 9 assists? (Yahoo gamechannel)
Damn. Is he really 5-6 from 3P ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How 'bout that rookie wall!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce misses, Pierce again no, Mihm no! Curry foul

Banks scores 48-33

Hinrich for three!!! 51-33

J Jones hits 51-36 fors three

Ad misses JYD rebonds and scores 53-36

Davis misses JYD rebounds

Robinson misses banks rebounds

3 seconds on boston! t/o 53-36!! 4:00


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How 'bout that rookie wall!


yeah too bad isn't it? :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Does Hinrich really have 9 assists? (Yahoo gamechannel)
> Damn. Is he really 5-6 from 3P ?


Yes and yes. Kid's a baller.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kirk and Jamal are really destroying the the Celtics .This is really fun to watch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have three t/o 

We are being out rebounded. 

Hinrich 15
Crawford 14. 

Curry 4 shots in 17 minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KH: 15 points, 10 dimes in the first half so far.

JC on fire too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Kirk's SEVENTH double-double of the season if i am not mistaken...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinirch misses. OOB to Bulls.

Robinson hits 55-36 E rob crossover???

Jamal fouls welsch. 
Welsch ft 55-37
misses second, OOB to boston. 

J Jones is fouled. Robinson foul. 
55-38
misses JYD rebounds

Robinson misses James rebounds

Mihm layup 55-40

Dupree losses ball, James layup 55-42

t/o Bulls 2:23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 11-17 this quarter. 
4-5 in threes. 


Bulls 55%. Boston 40%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (TRUTHHURTS*, RetroDreams, Fizer Fanatic, AnaMayShun, smARTmouf, pmtan99, shlomo, So Cal Blazer Fan, BSchmaranz, HELLHAMMER, jnrjr79, ReaPeR, bballin, JPBulls, itso, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Parabull, elias03, mizenkay*, Infamous 210, Colombian BULL Fan, truebluefan*)

Blount hits! 57-42

Welsch is fouled. C blount the foul
57-43
57-44

1:51

Celtics steal

Welsch loses ball. 

Blount throws ball away. 

Welsch misses J Jones tips it in 57-46

Dupree is fouled by Mihm. 
58-46
Mihm called for Tech, Hinrich hits tech. 59-46
Dupree misses Welsch reb

J Jones misses Foul on M Blount. 

Hinrich at foul line 
60-46
61-46


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Hinrich is going to have a new career high in assists and points if he has a solid 2nd half.

How does Tyson look tonight? Has he shaken off the rust?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis air ball JYD rebounds and throws the ball the length of the court. 

Bulls answered Bostons run! Glad to see that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 55% 64% in threes. 

Boston 27 (12 offensive) rebounds, Bulls 21. 

Pierce 1-5 3 pts. 

Hinrich 18 11 assists. 
Crawford 14. 

Bulls bench, 19 pts. 

Curry needs more touches. Has two blocks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

keep in mind, the last time we played Boston. We were ahead by fifteen at HT. Lost by 10.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Hinrich has more assists than the entire Celtics team!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich, e-rob n jc having great 1st half, but there's still no penetration from hinrich. he had one in which he splits the D instead of pulling up he forced pass it stolen by celtics which leads to easy breakaway layup.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich 18 pts and 11 assists in the first half , hopefully he's over the rookie wall for good and keeps this up all year. Too bad he couldn't continue this torrid pace and have a 36 point, 22 assist game, that would be completely unreal. The Bulls have something like 20 assists on 23 fieldgoals, also unreal for the Bulls. Who is guarding Pierce? Whoever it is, is completely shutting him down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

just some thoughts:

Kirk puts everything on the floor and makes everyone on the team better.

Erob needs to shoot more

Let's stop the Mihm machine

I smell letdown. if they show they can stay strong there is hope in the future.

Will Tom Dore quit mentioning help defense and how tired Hinrich looks?

just when I type it, Dore "GOOD help from AD." say something new.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

this performance by KH nullifies the thread "where's the offense Kirk"

Kirk has a knack of coming back from games where he scores 5 or less according to a graphic FOX sports net showed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD steals ball

Jamal misses Mihm rebounds

Welsch misses. rebound M Blount

Offensive foul on Pierce. Paul is hurt. 

AD scores!! 63-46

Blount is fouled by Curry
63-47
63-48

Jamal dribbles ball off of leg

Welsch is fouled. Hinrich
63-49
misses sec AD rebounds

Curry scores. 65-49


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

holy crap, is hinrich guarding pierce?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James for three. 65-52

Davis hits! 67-52

M Blount scores 67-54

Ad misses rebound boston

Welsch is fouled on Crawford. 
67-55
misses AD rebounds

3 seconds Bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> holy crap, is hinrich guarding pierce?


He has before.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mihm misses JYD Rebounds

Curry jump hook!! 69-55

Mihm misses and tips it in. 69-57

Hinirch misses pierce rebounds hinrich steals

Jamal misses 

Welsch misses Crawford rebounds. 

Jamal is fouled. Bulls ball

Crawford misses mihm rebounds

Welsch misses a three, welsch is fouled by Hinrich. Hinrich is hurt.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hinrich is hurt.


What happened? He's still in the game, as he just got his 13th assist.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welsch ft good 69-58
misses second chandler rebounds. 

Crawford scores. 71-58

Blount misses bulls rebounds Chandler

Hinrich scores 73-58
13 assists!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JC likes to camp out in that left baseline corner.

and that was a BS blocking call on Hinrich. He stepped in front of that circle before Jiri got there.

You know that guy who's coming in from kansas to watch the game? He really got his money's worth. great performance by Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened? He's still in the game, as he just got his 13th assist.


knocked knees. He is playing still but is limping. The kid is tuff as nails.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams have scored 12 pts this quarter. Bulls 6-11.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> You know that guy who's coming in from kansas to watch the game? He really got his money's worth. great performance by Kirk.


No kidding. Except being from Kansas, he's probably a bit miffed by Pierce apparently forgetting there was a game tonight. This is probably the worst game, stat-wise, of his career, college, pro or otherwise. Weird.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, I have no idea what the Celtics are doing. They're doing as much to shut down Pierce as the Bulls (although Jamal's doing a creditable job on him). It's just like they're not looking for him at all. Very strange.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce hits tech ft. 

Pierce misses JYD reobunds. 

AD misses pierce rebounds

Mihm scores 73-61

Crawford hits a three 76-61!!!

Mihm offensive foul on JYD! Good D by Jerome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD misses but is fouled. McCarty.
77-61
78-61

Bulls steal

Jamal hits!! 81-61 t/o boston!! :clap:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On the other hand, that's the 2nd or third time Pierce has totally ignored Jamal going over for the baseline three and taking the long lob pass from Kirk.

I smell a trade demand coming.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 8-14 this quarter 

Jamal 9, Davis 6. 

We have still given up 15 offensive rebounds. Out rebounded by 8. 

55% bulls, 39% by Boston.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why our Bigs are loosing in points and rebounds ???

Who the hell is Mihn or Blount that they have 16 rebounds and
25 points !... and Kraus traded that guy for Jamal !


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

31 makes, 27 assists. That's a stat I LOVE to see.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has 14 assists :greatjob:

James misses, Chandler steals

Robinson fouled by James. 
82-61
83-61

R Davis misses AD rebounds

Crawford scores 85-61. 

James scored AD fouls him.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like our guards (Jamal and Kirk) today, so far !!!
Lead us TRB, lead us to the victory:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

james misses ft. 

Hinirch misses rebound, celtics rebound

C Blount misses Crawford rebounds. 

AD layup is good. 87-63

McCarty misses 
Davis misses Crawford rebounds

Chanlder is fouled. M Blount foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I like our guards (Jamal and Kirk) today, so far !!!
> Lead us TRB, lead us to the victory:yes:


I am trying


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TC and EC - 16 points and 9 rebounds ???:sour: 

And stupid Kraus thought that they can replace Brand !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler hits both ft

Chandler fouls McCarty

McCarty hits ft. 
89-65

Crawford misses, Banks rebounds

Chandler knocks ball off of McCarty

Hinrich for threee kABOOM!! 92-65 end of third


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol. where did this team come from?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Let's blow them out by at least 40 pts!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with the end-of-quarter three, assist Crawford.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> lol. where did this team come from?


I don't know! I hope they stay for a while


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When pierce was taken out a while ago. He glared at the coach. Gave him a look!!


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

they must want to get ready for Allstar weekend, finishing this game up early.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

If you're missing this game ... you're missing a good one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

C Blount misses, rebound james. OOB to Bulls 

Crawford misses, C Blount rebounds

blount thought Crawford was shooting. OOB to Boston

James misses C Blount rebounds

Robinson lost ball


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I think they should sit Jamal and Kirk.

Put Eddy and Tyson back in so they can get some practice playing together.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> If you're missing this game ... you're missing a good one.


rub it in why dont you


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

R Davis misses rebound Welsch misses McCarty slaps ball oob

Davis steals and dunks the ball. T/o Skiles 9:42 92-67


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: The commercial I just heard said that Kurt Russell gives the "performance of his career" in Miracle. Obviously whoever said that hasn't seen Jack Burton in action underneath San Francisco Chinatown.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I just hope the Bulls keep the nucleus of this team intact. Craw, Hiney, Curry, and Chandler must be Bulls players for a long time. Everyone else has a price tag.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I am trying


youre doing a wonderful job. thanks man!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 54% Celtics 36% 
Bulls 53% in threes Boston 17%. 

We are still being out rebounded. Have given up 17 offensive boards.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT: The commercial I just heard said that Kurt Russell gives the "performance of his career" in Miracle. Obviously whoever said that hasn't seen Jack Burton in action underneath San Francisco Chinatown.


classic...lol


big trouble...in little china

i love that theme music


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is Hinrichs game...Jamal please take a seat.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

i hope the keep the CCC and Hinrich together too...would be nice to see Erob in the starting lineup with Chandler. AD and JYD coming off the bench.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT: The commercial I just heard said that Kurt Russell gives the "performance of his career" in Miracle. Obviously whoever said that hasn't seen Jack Burton in action underneath San Francisco Chinatown.


His performance was incredible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Offensive foul on Crawford. 

Banks misses rebound Chandler (9)

Blount scores 94-67

Davis misses chandler rebounds. 

Technical foul on R Davis.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why they are not playing Marcus ? … he needs to practice his shooting, doesn’t he ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford hits tech. 95-67

Hinirch out!! Great game!! 14 assists and a ton of pts.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh well. Wanted to see him get 30 and 15.

Jamal will be gunning now. He's got to get the glory stats so he'll be in the headlines and not KH... 


18 foot jumper on the break with people on the wings...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Funk says Ainge should trade peirce.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Next time some eight foot tall, wild-eyed maniac taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall and asks you if you've paid your dues, well, you just do what ol' Jack Burton always does at a time like that. You stare that sucker right back in the eye. 'Have you paid your dues, Jack?' 'Yes sir, the check is in the mail.'"


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> This is Hinrichs game...Jamal please take a seat.


A totally non-productive comment.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Prediction for the Rookie - Sophomore Game

Sophomores when by 10.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Funk says Ainge should trade peirce.


Our first rounder and ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson in for hinrich

Steal by bulls Crawford hits 97-67

Jones misses Brunson rebound

Robinson for two 99-67

Robinson knocks ball off of Welsch!! Bulls ball

Chandler is fouled by Davis


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Funk says Ainge should trade peirce.


I'll happily offer them Jamal and our pick


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

AHH, the power of Chee..... errr shooting percentage


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> A totally non-productive comment.


Please stop attacking me. I've done nothing to you.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bulls have a good chance of winning this one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Oh well. Wanted to see him get 30 and 15.


Remember the days when they'd sit MJ for the 4th quarter? Its like that. Well, not really, but close.

And now JCraw takes a seat as well.

Solid game. The most fun I've had watching a Bulls game in a long time.

The best game I can recall in which Stacey King was even remotely involved in even a longer time.

Outstanding.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> This is Hinrichs game...Jamal please take a seat.


Extremely <strike>dumb</strike> comment.

Both guys are controlling this ship, we're just enjoying the ride....

You should too.

Now THAT is an attack. Don't call people dumb. MikeDC


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Holy Cow Turd I picked the Bulls to win and I am right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler misses ft
100-67

Crawford leaves the game. 

Jones fouled by Blount. 

Bulls are 6-0 when we score 100 pts or more ****


jones ft 100-68
misses Davis rebounds Welsch scores 100-70

Foul on Jones.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Holy Cow Turd I picked the Bulls to win and I am right.


yeah, but is your precition as close as mine!

I said:

bulls 105

c's 77


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this a sign of which big man Skiles prefers?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> AHH, the power of Chee..... errr shooting percentage


The Bulls looked good tonight. Real good. Real real good.

I'm getting thirsty...thirsty for colored sugar water.

Time to change my avatar back as a reminder...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember the days when they'd sit MJ for the 4th quarter? Its like that. Well, not really, but close.
> ...


:rofl:

Havn't seen the guys pulled early for playing well in an extremely long time.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but is your precition as close as mine!
> ...


a rib is a rib.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Think the Bulls will break 100 this game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Offensive fould dupree

Banks loses ball 

Chandler is fouled.
misses first ft
misses second

Dupree rebounds. 

Offensive foul on Brunson


Jeffries in. Watch for threes!! 

Perkins in game

Jones misses dupree rebounds. 

Dupree loses ball oob. t/o 5:51 100-70


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Think the Bulls will break 100 this game?


I bet you a billion dollars that they did


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Please stop attacking me. I've done nothing to you.


LOL, I'm not attacking you, I'm just saying your comment was pretty non-productive. Sorry.

I just don't see the logic of saying a guy needs to "take a seat" and rolling your eyes about a 27 point, 7 assist and strong defensive performance in the course of a 30 point victory.

Call me crazy, but that seems to me to be pretty uh... good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

My rookie sophmore prediction: Rooks by 35. Ain't even gonna be close. Hinrich going in hot like this. Lebron angry. Melo angry. Yao saving himself for the big game. It's gonna be a massacre.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I predicted a loss.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Extremely dumb comment.


Well forgive me for flattering you with imitation.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I predicted a loss.


I guess you do not enjoy the taste of Carson's ribs.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet you a billion dollars that they did


Why bet a billion, when you could bet 1 Millllion?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Call me crazy,


You're nuts.


Wow. I feel better now. :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich today: 38 minutes, 7-11 FG, 23 points, 14 assists, 1 rebound, 2 steals, 3 turnovers.

Barbosa yesterday: 21 minutes, 1-2 FG, 3 points, 3 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 2 turnovers.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG, CJeff throws it right to the Celts. That was painful


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Why bet a billion, when you could bet 1 Millllion?


because a billion is 1000 times better.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Whomever said Hinrich will not be a stud PG send apologizes to yours truly.


23 points

7-11 FG

6-8 3P

14 AST

Case closed.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OMG, CJeff throws it right to the Celts. That was painful


I heard marjuiana can impare ones desision making.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has 10 rebounds and three steals and a block. 

Hunter is fouled c blount foul
misses ft
misses again rebound bulls

Dupree scores 102-70


Dupree blocks banks!!! OOB to Boston

Banks hits a three 102-73

Jeffries loses ball. 

Banks scores a three again. 102-76

Jeffries layup for two. 104-76

Jones misses jones rebounds Perkins loses ball oob to bulls

Jeffries scores again A three 107-76

Banks misses Dupree knocks ball out 3:33 t/i boston


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Is this a sign of which big man Skiles prefers?


probably


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> because a billion is 1000 times better.


Dude ... it's a line from Austin Powers - The Spy Who Shagged. Sorry it went over your head.


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, anybody think Fizer getting no run means a deal's already been agreed to in principle?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I predicted a loss.


It is okay, nobody is perfect !:yes: 
Thanks for the play by play !!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude ... it's a line from Austin Powers - The Spy Who Shagged. Sorry it went over your head.


sorry I do not enjoy lame movies.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How about this:

Both Curry and Pierce took a seat at roughly the same time and didn't come back.

Coincidence? Probably.

Nonetheless, fun to consider.

Did ERob come back either? Nope?

ERob, Fizer, and Curry for Pierce? Sure, what the hell.


-------------

CJeff's 3 doesn't fall.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RugbyBull</b>!
> Hey, anybody think Fizer getting no run means a deal's already been agreed to in principle?


I've thought about this as well... anyway we'll know soon enough where he'll be going


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RugbyBull</b>!
> Hey, anybody think Fizer getting no run means a deal's already been agreed to in principle?


I think that's a safe assumption.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hunter misses reb and misses dupree rebounds

Jeffries misses Perkins rebounds

Banks hits a three. 107-79

Dupree misses perkins rebounds. 

Hunter is fouled by dupree

Jones misses rebound dupree. but foot was online. 

Perkins is fouled. Jeffries foul
107-80
107-81

Blount misses perkins rebounds

Hunter hits. 107-83

Jeffries misses dupree rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jeffries is blocked Brunson misses 

Perkins scores

Dupree is fouled. 

I misses a play due to phone call. 

Blount misses Stewart rebounds. 

Perkins misses hunter rebounds and dunks! 107-87 

Bulls win.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RugbyBull</b>!
> Hey, anybody think Fizer getting no run means a deal's already been agreed to in principle?


Get out the picture Jamal!! :upset: 


Ahh...better.


Where is Fizer going?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kedrick Perkins = Wes Unseld !


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Fellas---it's only the Celtics.

Whats Jamal doing this weekend?
:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys I just got off the phone w/ Shake Tiller and we both agreed... Kirk Hinrich would never start for the Celtics


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Guys I just got off the phone w/ Shake Tiller and we both agreed... Kirk Hinrich would never start for the Celtics


Correct. Know why? He starts for the Bulls.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Get out the picture Jamal!! :upset:
> ...


Dude what's your problem?

Also I wasn't saying you were dumb, I just thought it was a dumb comment, considering we were up like 30 and both players we're awesome tonight, and we won.

Enjoy the win.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Kudos to Hiney for a career high in points and assists. 

But the game ball should go to JC, for putting up 27 pts, 7 assists, and 4 boards in 37 minutes of action. But what was more impressive is what he did on the other end of the court, holding All-Star Paul Pierce to 4 points and 6 turnovers. 

However, I will keep things in perspective, Pierce was obviously not in the game mentally. Perhaps everything that is happening in Boston, with the way the organization is handling Vin Baker, the trade that landed the selfish Rickey Davis, and their head coach quitting. Add to that, the All Star game for Pierce coming up this weekend, it definitely wasn't Pierces best night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Whomever said Hinrich will not be a stud PG send apologizes to yours truly.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Fellas---it's only the Celtics.
> 
> Whats Jamal doing this weekend?
> :laugh:


Good grief. And I just took you off my ignore list yesterday. Some things never change.:no: 

Get some help friend.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Correct. Know why? He starts for the Bulls.


Haha yeah. Kirk was unreal tonight and Jamal was great shooting tonight too. I really hope this doesn't turn into yet another KH v. JC thread because both of these guards were electric tonight. KH gets the game ball.

The Celtics packed it in though. They looked pretty horrible out there.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry. I will admit. Hinrich has proved me so very wrong. He's better than I ever thought he'd be. In my opinion, he is clearly the Bulls smartest play and there most disciplinec defender. Great poise and leadership qualities to for a rookie.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

As bad as the Bulls have looked all year, Celtics looked SAD. absolutely sad. no D. pierce didn't want to guard Jamal and he got so many open looks. At least the players haven't giving up on Skiles.

Ainge got the Celtics players upset

BTW jeffries takes 2 hours to shoot the ball.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What was wrong with Mr. Potential ? ...or Skiles again having some "master plan" ?

18 minutes only, 2 rebounds, 2 blocks, 12 points, 4 FTA


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy....that was some game to watch. Barring the first 5 and the last 5(meaningless) mins...we played PERFECT basketball for 36 minutes. Just AWESOME! Loved the way we rotated and helped each other on D. Ball movement was fabulous. Kirk, JC(fantastic D on PP) and E-Rob couldn't miss. Eddy looked unstoppable, too bad he got in foul trouble. Tyson reminded me of his play earlier in the season. Blount's J was back, and so was JYD's enthusiasm. The only negative was our rebounding considering how bad Celtics r on the boards. But who cares....we won...and won BIG!

This was easily one of Bulls' most enjoyable games post 98. AND I'm glad i was able to see it. 

Also, can we keep Stacey King for the rest of the season? Not only is he leagues ahead of Red Kerr as a color commentator, we're also unbeaten when he's called our games. I like this guy  ::


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Game ball goes to both KH and JC.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> What was wrong with Mr. Potential ? ...or Skiles again having some "master plan" ?
> 
> 18 minutes only, 2 rebounds, 2 blocks, 12 points, 4 FTA


OT: where in PA are you located?


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

GB, i'm a steadfast believer in the right to say your piece and have your own opinion...and i've been a vocal JC critic; but what's with the JC bashing?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: where in PA are you located?


Harrisburg


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> Harrisburg


ah, just out of my jurisdiction.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> GB, i'm a steadfast believer in the right to say your piece and have your own opinion...and i've been a vocal JC critic; but what's with the JC bashing?


Well, it's getting a reaction, isn't it?

Yes Janet, like that


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> ah, just out of my jurisdiction.


Gettysburg is the nice town, I have been there many time,
great historic place ! Are you part of any civil war regiment ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> GB, i'm a steadfast believer in the right to say your piece and have your own opinion...and i've been a vocal JC critic; but what's with the JC bashing?


It's fun. 

He's an ok basketball player who looks better than he is because of where he is playing.

Where would he fit on the Kings? I really think they're the best team in the league---and I always ask myself where and how any player I'm judging would fit in on the best team.

I can't see Jamal pushing anyone off


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> Gettysburg is the nice town, I have been there many time,
> great historic place ! Are you part of any civil war regiment ?


no, but I think it would be a lot of fun to play civil war. Too bad it is really expensive. You have to go and buy all of the supplies and clothing. Plus you have to reanact the entire 3 day war in heavy wool clothing in 100 degree weather. The battle of Gettysburg is the only thing that keeps our local economy high.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> It's fun.
> ...


Youre just dropping to new lows .The Bulls won !!!What is really the point ? :no: 

Where would Kirk fit in behind Bjax and Bibby ? They let Damon Jones go who really,really played well for them last year because of it.

Where would Tyson or eddy fit behind Miller,Cwebb,Divac ?

Young players on a playoff team with a set rotation set at 8 deep guys who can play 25 or 40 minutes a night on any given night ?

Graspinggggggggggggggggggg at Straws :no:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> It's fun.
> ...


Jamal would easily fit in with the Kings. Just ask Brad Miller.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Good, no, great win for the Bulls. They showed what they are capable of when they have 2+ people actually show up to the arena to play ball.

Positives: Kirk and Jamal shot very well. Eddy and Tyson also played well and help set the tone with some of those blocks and intimidation of the opposing bigs.

Shot 51% as a team. Whenever you do that you are probably going to win. We also shot 48% from 3... same story.

Negatives: Corey Blount should not have 12 shot attempts. There are other guys who need those attempts more, including Tyson Chandler. We all know Curry can draw a double in the post, but if Chandler can develop the same, Kirk and Jamal will have a TON more open looks.

Please, quit letting Corie Blount shoot 20 foot jumpers, especially at the 6 for 20 clip over the last 5 ballgames.


----------

